

Silk Road Vendor Fighting To Reclaim Bitcoins, Argues He Sold Legal Products - bdcs
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/01/31/silk-road-vendor-filing-claim-for-seized-bitcoins-argues-he-sold-only-legal-items/

======
bdcs
He raises a good point: What about the people that used SR for legal purposes?
Are any of the charges against DPR for running the SR, per se, or are they all
for peripheral activities, eg conspiracy to kill people. If not, this puts the
site in a funny state of limbo, because the site itself wasn't doing anything
illegal?

Can anyone with more legal knowledge comment on this?

